# Hospitalist Coding/POS issues



## dpaige (Mar 28, 2013)

When a patient is in the TCU unit of the hospital (as a continuation of their inpatient hospital stay) do the hospitalists use the TCU codes (99304, 99307, etc.) or do they continue to use the inpatient codes (99221, 99231, etc.)  I can't seem to find clarification on this in the searches that I've done. But maybe someone has some insight.  

Also if a patient is seen by a hospitalist when the patient is not under observation and is not an inpatient (i.e. short stay surgery, outpatient, ER), what codes would we use for billing?  My thinking is that the patient was probably seen in error and perhaps no charge should be submitted, but I can't seem to find info on that.  Are hospitalists only to see patients admitted as an inpatient or to observation only?

Thanks!


----------



## ruthie72 (Apr 2, 2013)

dpaige said:


> When a patient is in the TCU unit of the hospital (as a continuation of their inpatient hospital stay) do the hospitalists use the TCU codes (99304, 99307, etc.) or do they continue to use the inpatient codes (99221, 99231, etc.)  I can't seem to find clarification on this in the searches that I've done. But maybe someone has some insight.
> 
> Also if a patient is seen by a hospitalist when the patient is not under observation and is not an inpatient (i.e. short stay surgery, outpatient, ER), what codes would we use for billing?  My thinking is that the patient was probably seen in error and perhaps no charge should be submitted, but I can't seem to find info on that.  Are hospitalists only to see patients admitted as an inpatient or to observation only?
> 
> Thanks!



If the patient is seen in Outpatient, ER, etc..you could use a consultation code or critical care depending on what the patient is being seen for..Also when the patient is in the TCU I would think unless they are called for a Code, central line, intubation etc..you would still use the E/M code that applies.


----------

